# Storing/locking tack at a boarding barn?



## HorsieLove (Feb 4, 2012)

Well, I wasn't sure where to put this thread, but here we go! I board at a barn about 15 minutes away, with 4 other boarders, and ALOT of students! I'm not concerned that my tack will be stolen, but I am however, worried that it will be used. Obviously, tack isn't cheap, and if its not put back inside, tossed around and abused by the students and other boarders, Im worried it may break. 
So, I was wondering what you guys suggest I do with it? Getting a truck is out of the question, do to lack of floor space, and I know if I put a cover on my saddle it won't be touched. I'm concerned for my bridle, leather cleaners, shampoos,brushes, jump boots, martingales,ect. Any help will be appreciated!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fkonidaris (Jan 26, 2012)

If there are no lockers available where you board, I would probably get a tack trunk...something you can maybe put a padlock on. Ask if you can store it there.


----------



## HorsieLove (Feb 4, 2012)

I never even thought of a locker, I'll check with the b/o! Thank you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

What does the BO suggest, if there is no room for a trunk? What does everyone else do? As far as the bridle, and the saddle, for that matter) I have used a cable bike lock on them to keep them either together, or on the rack or both. For the rest of the stuff-maybe even a solid (not see thru) Rubbermaid container you can slide under your (locked) saddle? That is if the BO really doesn't have room for even a foot locker, which is reasonably priced and locks.


----------



## HorsieLove (Feb 4, 2012)

Thank you again! A small rubbermaid container will hold some of my smaller things! The other boarders leave their tack at the barn (I've seen other people using it without permission) but they don't even notice! The BOs tack is used too without noticing. Which is why I'm thinking mine will be used too
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I would make sure you have room for all your stuff and not have too small a container.....this coming from the queen of "stuff"....lol


----------



## HorsieLove (Feb 4, 2012)

Bahahaha! I have alot of stuff too, but I can keep some at home, and bring it with me when I go. I just want basics at the barn My thank yous continue!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fowl Play (Sep 22, 2009)

Our barn is a former dairy farm, and the boarder's tack room is former milk shed. Each of us has a saddle stand and hooks for halters and bridles. The schooling tackroom is in the barn, and lesson students do not go into the boarder's tack room. If the BO needs to use something that belongs to a boarder, she goes into the tack room and gets it. 

We have a good group of boarders that don't borrow anything from anyone, and keep the tack room neat and orderly. We're very lucky.


----------



## With Grace (Oct 20, 2011)

If you really can't lock up your stuff in a trunk or locker - put a pad lock on your bit, someone would have to work hard to unbuckle your bridle to get it off in order to use it and keep your saddle covered with your name on it. As for all the smaller stuff, how about a plastic tote with your name in sharpie across the top? 

I've started leaving my stuff (with the exception of my show saddle) at the barn in one of the two tack rooms for boarders. I gave permission for one person to use my saddle when she wants, but other than that everything is covered and put away (in my tack trunk). My bridle I have hidden in a corner.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

There's a fairly inexpensive wall rack you can buy that allows you to lock your saddle on. A tool box, the plastic one that looks like an oversize lunch bucket will hold your bridle halter and lead. These also tack a padlock. Then padlock the handle to your saddle rack. Mine had a small item shelf in it which I removed and it's surprising how much it holds.


----------



## HorsieLove (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the input! Most of my tack is now (hopefully) secure at the barn!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

